# Very old little house in the south of Spain



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

One of those old little houses which has been falling apart for a very long time with very little left but a few little signs of a life that once was...

Couldn't really be arsed to edit these ones but hope you like 

Spotting the house from the afar




Almost completely covered by cacti




Front of house










Have a seat, make yourself comfy


































Fry up anyone?










Not a bad view




Cacti







Thanks for looking x


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2015)

That's a cute one. And what a view!


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2015)

A bit different,, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 20, 2015)

Well that's just lovely. That would have been a peaceful place to live  great photos!!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2015)

That a bit different! That wouldn't have lasted 5 mins over here in the UK! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

What a beautiful spot! You got some splendid shots.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 22, 2015)

Very nice - took me back to a late October afternoon in 1964. Three of us were motoring down from Andorra to Algeciras to catch the ferry to Ceuta in Morocco, the only trouble being that we were using my '62 Forward Control 11A LandRover which the Spanish motorcycle cops insisted was a commercial vehicle. This ended up with us being well and truly lost in some little village up in the hills, because we were obliged to follow the commercial diversionary route through some of Gen Franco's modernisation of the mountain roadworks. Whilst pondering our problem in the village watering hole, the presumed owner introduced us to a fellow customer who said he could show us a route if we would convey him and his bike back home. After driving about five miles to the top of the nearest ridge we were met with a view very similar to the above - without the dereliction obviously - but pretty run down all the same. He was a herdsman protecting the cattle and sheep that wandered over the hills in the summer months and lived there with his wife. The track past his dwelling eventually deposited us in a village that was marked on our map and we continued on our way to catch the ferry.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks guys  Love the story Dirus, thank you


----------

